# Werbe dich auf Blackhand/Aegwynn



## feKshax (1. August 2016)

Grüßt euch,

ich möchte nun passend einen Monat vor Legion Release nochmal die Möglichkeit bieten geworben zu werden. 
Wenn ihr keine Ahnung habt, was das "Werbt ein Freund" System ist:

Freund-zu-Freund-Beschwörungen 
Bonuserfahrung (300% mehr EP)

Das sind die beiden entscheidenden Bonis für EUCH.
Ich bekomme sobald ihr euch die erste Gamecard geholt habt 30Tage Spielzeit und ein exklusives Mount!



Ich bin der Lukas, 19 Jahre alt und spiele WoW jetzt seit Cata.
Mit mehreren Pause nun seit Anfang WoD wieder aktiv.
Ich gehe ab dem 26. August wieder zur Schule und bin dann erst Nachmittags Online.
Ansonsten bis dahin so relativ von Morgens bis Abends (Natürlich bin ich auch mal Unterwegs!)



Ihr solltet bitte min. 16 Jahre alt sein, ein Headset besitzen und am besten Teamspeak/Discord/Skype.
Außerdem werde ich euch keine Battlechest stellen(!) Ihr kauft euch den ganzen Kram selber.. Euch irgendwas zu schenken ist nicht Sinn der Sache.

Aber ich stelle euch gerne, so lange ihr entweder auf Aegwynn oder auf Blackhand spielen wollt Gold/Gilde und Taschen für den Anfang =) Außerdem versuche ich den Neulingen unter euch so gut zu helfen wie ich kann.

Ihr könnt mich über meinen Battle-Tag: dylanwtf#2450 erreichen.


Freue mich auf euch 
Lukas


----------

